#ubuntu-boot 2006-11-13
<SimonAnibal> When I install Ubuntu Edgy on a Dell 210L, the new upstart screen doesn't work. Is this normal?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-11-19
<ag_> Any S-ATA partition experts out there?
<ag_> Does Ubuntu use boot preferences to determine HDx for Grub?
<ag_> Can't get grub to see my linux partition, which sits at /dev/sda2
<ag_> xp sits in /dev/sda1
<ag_> I have two IDE drives plus a S-ATA drive.  The IDE drives are storage
<ag_> OS's are on the S-ATA drive.  Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-11-10
<Andrew12> Oh please tell me there's more than 3 people in this channel....
#ubuntu-boot 2009-11-11
<pattm> ned:~$ Database last updated on 10-Nov-2009                                       21:33:02 EST. Domain servers in listed order: www.greatestate.com www.westonmass.net www.myefact.com www.efactusa.com 205.178.190.14 bash: Database: command no                                      t found
#ubuntu-boot 2009-11-15
<karl_>  I have some concerns about Karmic Final boot.  I wonder if there is someone here who could do that for me?
<karl_> [12:25] <karl_> This boot to the live install CD before install.
<karl_> [12:26] <karl_> The problem also exists after the install.
<karl_> It affected many of our Foundations computers while attempting to install Karmic final.
#ubuntu-boot 2010-11-18
<reaven> Hi i have Ubuntu 10.10 on my MacBook 7,1,but the GRUB menu wont display Ubuntu just boots after the white screen
#ubuntu-boot 2011-11-18
<a34154ek> anyone here?
#ubuntu-boot 2013-11-15
<moengac> how do you retrieve windows 8 bootloader?
